# If you could work anywhere...



## kapr (Aug 16, 2013)

Hi All,

I am a guide looking into employment options for the future. If you have opinions about certain rivers and/or outfitters, I would really appreciate hearing them. I have found similar threads, but mostly for new guides and I am hoping for some specific advice. 

Although I would like to continue making a comfortable living, what is most important to me is getting hooked up with fair, professional, safe companies. I am happy to work very hard for a quality outfit running quality trips and hope to find a place that believes in going above and beyond for guest service. 

I enjoy Class IV-V water, but can be happy on somewhat lighter stuff too. That being said, I would like to avoid doing too many kiddie trips - I would be happy to do some if needed, but have been overloaded on them this year and feel that I sometimes get more than my fair share by virtue of being a 30-something female. 

I have worked a few years on the New and Gauley (WV) as well as a couple on the Ocoee (TN) and have my WFR and WRT/SWR. I have a background in education, food/bev, and IT. I can consider any location (providing I can obtain a work visa if it is outside the country) but seem to be gravitating towards Western US.

Thanks in advance for your advice!


----------



## thebog (May 25, 2013)

I did some rent-a-guiding for All Outdoors in Northern CA, and they ran a very tight ship (no pun intended). I would consider them to be the most respected company in that area, and they run the the little III rivers to the big Vs depending on guiding experience. With your experience, you may want to look into Sierra Mac as well.


----------



## dirtbagkayaker (Oct 29, 2008)

Working for an outfitter is a job best suited for the young people. They will always work harder and cheaper! You seem to have some expectation on your career and the only way you will be able to meet then is to become the outfitter you you want to be. That means "start your own business already!"


----------



## laterwagged (Sep 29, 2011)

I'm going to sound like a total fanboy here...but you mentioned safety and professionalism so...

Wet Planet Whitewater on the Salmon River is one of the best, most professional outfits I have come in contact with. They run the Middle White Salmon which is a III+-IV river with a single portagable Class V (or IV+). The river is literally across the street from their headquarters.

But they also run the Farmlands section of the White Salmon, The upper Wind River, the Tieton, Klickitat, The Owyhee and the East and West Forks of the Hood.

(Side note: The West fork of the Hood River is an absolute Classic when its running. One of the most beautiful places I've ever seen.)

The Owners Todd and Jaco are great people that do a lot in their small communities. There are a number of ex Gauley guides there so you may even recognize a few faces.


----------



## hullflyer (Aug 22, 2004)

If I could work anywhere, I would work everywhere. 

www.*waterbynature*.com/ based in the UK. Trips worldwide. Zambezi, Karnali, Sun Kosi, Zanskar, Futaleufu, Grand Canyon.


----------



## raftus (Jul 20, 2005)

Many outfitters pay little. But some pay well. The trick is finding out where and for whom to work - companies that charge more have the ability to pay better. They might not chose to, but some that want experienced, educated, reliable people will pay better. Guiding in Alaska paid well overall and for the right outfitters the pay was quite nice. $50-60 a trip, 2-4 trips a day (the sun never sets and 4 trips a day is 12-14 hrs), plus tips is fairly normal on the Nenana. If you work for someone like Mountain Travel Sobek doing trips in the Artic $250 a day or more plus tips is normal. $10-12K a summer is very doable. At the right company $15K+ is achievable if you don't mind the hours and are there for the entire season.


----------



## Paul the Kayaker (Nov 7, 2004)

Move to Fort Collins, CO and be done with it already. 5 companies to pick from, tons of great sections on the river. 50-60 a trip plus tips, more for TL and experience, if you are good can be 200-300 a day. Summers are unbeatable, you dont need a car (big savings$$$) ride your bike everywhere, cheap beer, cheap rent, abundant patios, great nightlife, access to NOCO rocky's, probably the best part of the state for low crowds and ease of access into the highcountry if you know where to look. Lakes, mountain bikes, hiking, climbing, more rivers north and south, great kayaking and most importantly a real town with amazing people, breweries, a university, "off" season jobs and did I mention bikes? I know its sweet to travel around to bigger rivers, and follow the water or snow or whatever, you can still do that here, but this is a great place to base out of and eventually stick around and set some roots. Living out of the subi does have its perks, but it gets old after a while too (cant believe I can actually admit that).


----------



## Claytonious (Jan 17, 2008)

laterwagged said:


> I'm going to sound like a total fanboy here...but you mentioned safety and professionalism so...
> 
> Wet Planet Whitewater on the Salmon River is one of the best, most professional outfits I have come in contact with. They run the Middle White Salmon which is a III+-IV river with a single portagable Class V (or IV+). The river is literally across the street from their headquarters.
> 
> ...


 
I second the Wet Planet thing. I have only guided one or two trips for them, but they seem like a great company. The White Salmon river and the Columbia Gorge area is hard to beat. One of the best places in the world to live if you are into kayaking. Long season too. Must be OK with rain if you are going to be there in the Winter.

Working full days on the White Salmon I usually made $200 including tips. Expect half that if you only do one trip a day.

I worked for River Drifters out there as well. Good company too. Lots of rivers to choose from.


----------



## k2andcannoli (Feb 28, 2012)

Can't beat the upper yough in Garrett county, Maryland. Three or more class 5 releases a week, then you work the cheat in spring and the gauley in fall. Once there is snow on the ground go work at a ski resort; wisp, 7 springs, timberline/cannan/whitegrass, or snowshoe. Endless paddling opportunities too, especially if you'll dawn a drysuit for warm spells in the winter.

It seems like the Western us has very few rafting rivers that run spring, summer, and fall. Beware!


----------



## 2kanzam (Aug 1, 2012)

k2andcannoli said:


> It seems like the Western us has very few rafting rivers that run spring, summer, and fall. Beware!


 
That's what I was gonna mention. You can't be in a much better spot than you are now as far as year-round river running, but if you want fewer families and now with the BOY SCOUTS (I'm sure you have started getting plenty?) you might have to go to Alaska or Idaho? Maybe Washington/Oregon?


----------



## kapr (Aug 16, 2013)

Wow, this is exactly what I was hoping for. Thank you for all the suggestions and input!

Yes, 2kanzam, plenty of scouts. 

I appreciate everyone's help.


----------



## willieWAO (Jun 14, 2005)

ill assume you can row, people and gear, also it wouldn't hurt to be a proficient safety and photo kayaker, and a CDL is good too, these things will make you more marketable to companies, and most international companies will want you to be a proficient kayaker. good luck.


----------



## 39571 (May 27, 2012)

Above and beyond in costumer service? You sound like a douche. Where ever you go, I hope it's not near me.


----------



## mattoak (Apr 29, 2013)

While I love Fort Collins...besides the very short season of the great creeks we are close to (big south, etc)....which I am nowhere near running either btw.... I'm kind of tired already of only being close to the poudre river, then having to drive at least an hour south just to get to the denver area where you then head west to get to the rivers from...especially when everyone else lives around there and doesn't have to do the hour drive south. Although I will say when the poudre is running there's nowhere better to live that also puts you within 45 minutes of great river running. I mean its a great town and I love it, but its nowhere near the best location along the front range from a strictly rafting/kayaking location perspective if that's your only deciding factor.


----------



## Star Inflatables (Jul 25, 2013)

*Chattooga River = 8 month season*

The Chattooga River is intimidating as a guide because everyone is on their [email protected] with their head on a swivel. Being a section IV TL, I did one "checkout" trip with Class VI on the Upper Gauley at 800 cfs and worked 4 full weeks of Gauley season my first year. I you want to work in a beautiful and dynamic river environment that will command the respect of fellow guides, you can't go wrong in Long Creek. If you worked on the Ocoee then you probably already know this. Be warned, the Chattooga is old school and not politically correct. If you're down with that you will fit right in, if not they won't let you in. Good Luck and Happy Paddling!


----------



## 39571 (May 27, 2012)

Really? class VI hunh? Class VI is defined as unrunable, if you ran it and made it, it is not a six.


----------



## k2andcannoli (Feb 28, 2012)

The trolls on here are so sad, y'all can't even burn someone well. 

Btw class 6 is runnable just not advised, and has to do as much with craft as anything else. For instance, great falls on the Potomac is class 6 in a raft (never been done) but 4 and 5 in a kayak. If its never been run its class u (imo).


----------



## 39571 (May 27, 2012)

k2andcannoli said:


> The trolls on here are so sad, y'all can't even burn someone well.
> 
> Btw class 6 is runnable just not advised, and has to do as much with craft as anything else. For instance, great falls on the Potomac is class 6 in a raft (never been done) but 4 and 5 in a kayak. If its never been run its class u (imo).



First Off it was not meant to be a burn. Second, when a class 6 is run, it becomes a 5 plus, plus. american white water defines a class six as;

These runs have almost never been attempted and often exemplify the extremes of difficulty, unpredictability and danger. The consequences of errors are very severe and rescue may be impossible. For teams of experts only, at favorable water levels, after close personal inspection and taking all precautions. After a Class VI rapids has been run many times, its rating may be changed to an apppropriate Class 5.x rating 

While Wikipedia defines it as; 
Class 6: While there is some debate over the term "Class 6", in practice it refers to rapids that are not passable and any attempt to do so would result in serious injury, near drowning or death (e.g. Murchison Falls). If a rapid is run that was once thought to be impassible, it is typically reclassified as Class 5

I agree type of craft is a huge variable, but to say one is a class 6 boater is just silly.

Of course you east coast boaters always think you are the shit, un till you start going west. 

As River Rat Ray says, "We dont go by that class shit here, you either make it or you dont"


----------



## 39571 (May 27, 2012)

also, I just realized that you are not an east coaster


----------



## Star Inflatables (Jul 25, 2013)

Class VI is the name of the company. Sorry to have not included the full name Class VI River Runners, now known as Adventures on the Gorge. In the SE they are simply known as Class VI.


----------



## 39571 (May 27, 2012)

ha, that makes more since


----------



## k2andcannoli (Feb 28, 2012)

Spaceghost said:


> also, I just realized that you are not an east coaster


Actually im proud to be an easterner. Lived in wmd and wv all my life. Boating as a lifestyle not a hobby. Where I grew up people can and do paddle everyday. Within an hour drive there are hundreds of creeks and rivers, you play when you want not when the park service says you can. The water out here is big but of little consequence. I mean really "flush" drowning lol

Not saying there isn't mank for a few months a year but thats no lifestyle.


----------

